# Purification of MDP2P via its NaI complex



## chinacat (Mar 29, 2022)

Purification of MDP2P via its NaI complex

Requirements
1) 60 grams red oily dirty ketone
2) 10 grams NaI( a huge excess to be safe)
3) some sort of half assed reflux apparatus

#note- one molecule of NaI connects with 3 molecules of ketone,you'll just have
to work out the math for yourself.

Method.

One would place the ketone 60g into your reflux apparatus, then plonk in your
10g NaI, and then warm to reflux, as soon as it starts to reflux, dump the
beaker/vessel into cold ice/acetonewater to bring down the temp -8C, where by
little crystals will start forming, and the addition complex has been made,
filter of these crystals, and then relux again to see if more form.

Wash with toluene, filter, repeat, and your home with approx 20-40g NaIketone
depending on your method of formation.

to release your ketone simply add 300ml of water to the crystals, and gently
warm, the ketone should float to the top, and the NaI/water should remain on the
bottom, Pippete od the oil, and soldier on son'.


----------



## Fring

good one !! tnx for share, just i think reach those -8º will be imposible to me


----------



## G.Patton

Fring said:


> good one !! tnx for share, just i think reach those -8º will be imposible to me



FringDon't have a refrigerator?


----------



## btcboss2022

I have been checking Nal and its very expensive Im right?


----------



## G.Patton

btcboss2022 said:


> I have been checking Nal and its very expensive Im right?



btcboss2022No, It's cheap salt.


----------



## Fring

G.Patton said:


> Don't have a refrigerator?



G.Pattonhahaha..yes i thought he wrote -80cº


----------

